# Pulseaudio+alsa. Brak dźwięku w firefox.

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Mam pewien problem z dźwiękiem pod firefox, który do działania wymaga pulseaudio.

Problem w tym, że moja karta dźwiękowa (DAC ifi nano LE) w alsamixer udostępnia mixer do ustawiania poziomu głośności,

który jednak nie działa bez oprogramowania asoundrc.

Wpis:

```

defaults.pcm.!card 0

defaults.pcm.!device 0

pcm.usb-audio {

          type hw

          card 0

       }

       

       ctl.usb-audio {

          type hw

          card 0

       }

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 512

        buffer_size 4096

        periods 128

        rate 348000

        rate 192000

        rate 96000

        rate 48000

        rate 44100

        format S32_LE

     }

     bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

     }

}

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

#

pcm.softvol {

          type softvol

          slave {

             pcm "dmixer"

          }

          control {

             name "Master"

             card 0

          }

       }

       

pcm.!default {

   type plug

      slave.pcm "softvol"

}

```

pozwala na kontrolę głośności globalną, czego w pulseaudio nie wiem jak uzyskać.

Problem: jak pogodzić alsa+pulseaudio aby dodatkowo uzyskać dźwięk w Firefox?

----------

